# some drawings i did



## 502amandab (Oct 19, 2008)

i LOOOVVEE to draw!! here are a few of pits i made. what do you all think?


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I think those are absolutely amazing and beautiful, you truly are an artist!!


----------



## Kat&Kumho (Sep 10, 2008)

pretty..BTW I think it was u looking for razor edge..both of my babies are razor edge all the way that I have seen...I havent looked up info when I do i'll share it.=0)


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

lots of talent!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Im lost for words...WOW.....

That last one would make an awesome tatoo..:thumbsup:


----------

